# Louisville Restaurants ?



## Clovis (Jan 11, 2005)

Can anyone recommend places to eat in the downtown Louisville area?

thanks


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

It has been some time since I was in Louisville, but the Brown Hotel and the Sealbach both have good chefs. The Brown is famous for a very rich sandwich created there, one you eat with knife and fork. I remember that was very tasty. I can not remember any particular meal at the Sealback, but I remember the food being very good and the chef was a Beard winner. Both of these hotels are about 100 years old and I for sure remember the Sealback was art deco and nicely kept up.

Another spot I remember is there is a rotating place at the top of a Space Needle like tower there. Also, while the food was nothing to write home about, there are several dinner cruise ships that go up and down the river there (the Ohio I think) and the scenery was nice.

Hope this helps.


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

Wayfarer said:


> The Brown is famous for a very rich sandwich created there, one you eat with knife and fork. I remember that was very tasty.


The Hot Brown, perhaps?


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

medwards said:


> The Hot Brown, perhaps?


That would be it! I remember there was a gift shop in there with some great looking bourbon too, but the darn thing was never open for me to go see about buying it.


----------



## Clovis (Jan 11, 2005)

*The Hot Brown*

Thanks people. The Brown Hotel looks like a high priority to me.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

The Hot Brown is one of the world's perfect foods.


----------



## Titan24 (Feb 28, 2006)

*From this month's Esquire Magazine*

Best new restaurants of 2006. Haven't been there but this guy usually gets it right.

PROOF ON MAIN 
Louisville
Co-owned by the redoubtable Drew Nieporent (New York's Tribeca Grill, Nobu, Montrachet), Proof on Main is a distinct departure from the commend-able but fairly staid Louisville restaurant scene. The name Proof evokes the other two owners' (Steve Wilson and Laura Lee Brown) family control of the spirits titan Brown-Forman, and their personal interest in art collecting and downtown restoration buoys everything at the restaurant, which comprises four late-eighteenth-century brick buildings decorated with knitted rugs, linen upholstery, light boxes, and their own fine-art collection. Chef Michael Paley serves food every bit as colorful and bold as the design, starting with country-ham fritters with a grain-mustard aioli. Kentucky striped bass comes with stewed artichokes and marinated tomatoes and is perfumed with basil. And you will not go hungry here, especially if you order the massive bone-in bison tenderloin treated to plenty of buttered leeks, roasted fingerling potatoes, rosemary oil, and smoked salt. End the meal with one of the scores of bourbons that Proof stocks, then walk the fifty feet to the room you should have booked-the restaurant is attached to the 21c Museum Hotel, so you can check out the art, have dinner, and happily stumble home. 702 West Main Street; 502-217-6360; proofonmain.com.


----------



## Clovis (Jan 11, 2005)

*The Brown Hotel*

The Hot Brown
Acting on the recommendation of several board members, my wife and I took some time to visit the Brown Hotel during our recent visit to Louisville. Our intention was to sample the Hot Brown Sandwich. Having arrived during the time slot graciously known as the Cocktail Hour we found that our primary objective was quickly diverted. Upon entering the upstairs mezzanine we found ourselves in the midst of a throng of well dressed ladies and gentlemen excited with the forecasts of the next days racing and awash in the influence of numerous salubrious libations. A quick survey of the crowds general attire proved quite positive while a more detailed and prolonged observation of the shoe situation (at least for the men) suggested their was some room for improvement. I did actually see someone wearing a Turkish style smoking cap, something which I had never seen before. While we never did sample the Hot Brown Sandwich we can recommend the house Pinot Noir and the Van Winkle Family Reserve Rye. The Brown Hotel is now on my list of musts for my next visit to Louisville.

Thank you to all who recommended the Brown Hotel


----------

